# Trolling motor plug



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I m trying to figure a way to mount tm plug verticle w some sort of small housing
Mounted on flat deck now and i cant keep water out of it. 12v Tm. Worse case scenario i ll use a clam shell and plug in below deck. Thanks ahead of time


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Battery Tender plug is very nice and comes in black or white. No need for any extra housing.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The Battery Tender plug is very nice and comes in black or white. No need for any extra housing.


Roger that. Thx


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Marinco push and twist plugs suck. You have to keep them slathered in dielectric grease and they collect water and end up corroding on the back of the plug. The Battery Tender has a very secure design that is waterproof.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Ditto on the Battery Tender plug. I had the twist Marinco on the old Maverick and it was total crap...constant maintenance. Have a Battery Tender on the deck of the new boat and its great. Locks in tight and is pretty water proof. I wash the boat down after each use with a pressure washer and when I lift that little flap its dry.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

battery tender..no comparison


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I know this is an older thread but....can anyone point me to an Amazon link for the Battery Tender plug?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

georgiadrifter said:


> I know this is an older thread but....can anyone point me to an Amazon link for the Battery Tender plug?



https://www.amazon.com/Battery-Tend...ocphy=9010168&hvtargid=pla-490337473853&psc=1


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks....is that particular plug for a flush-mount deck installation or a vertical bulkhead install?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I have these in both my boats. mine are vertically mounted. You can probably mount in the deck put wouldn't it get full of water?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Mount it vertical.

https://www.microskiff.com/media/albums/trolling-motor-plug.147/


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You can mount them any way you want, it’s probably best mounted on a vertical surface though but with these I don’t believe it matters.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Mine is mounted on the deck. I clean the boat after each time out with a pressure washer and its dry inside the plug. I went with a deck mount because I didn't want the long cord draped across the deck.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

I have my Battery Tender mounted vertically on the front bulkhead.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I have my Battery Tender plug mounted on the deck, right behind the trolling motor. It sits on top of a 1/2" black starboard spacer.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

You know, for a $70 plug, Battery Tender should include some mounting hardware. Otherwise it requires another special trip to a place that has quality SS hardware...


----------

